# Comment augmenter sa bande passante ?



## badwayne (26 Août 2009)

Bonjour, je voulais simplement savoir si quelqu'un saurais faire pour augmenter la bande passante sur mon imac. Car lors de mes téléchargement je n'attend pas plus de 200/250 kb/s... Se qui, a la base n'est pas énorme. Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais après avoir fini un téléchargement, j'en ai commencé un autre et cette fois si, la bande passante était de 0.7 a 15 kb/s !! 

Comment régler se problème ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## da capo (26 Août 2009)

Ta vitesse de téléchargement dépend de plusieurs paramètres :
- le type d'abonnement adsl ou autre dont tu disposes
- le serveur qui envoie les données
- le type d'application utilisé
- accessoirement des réglages en local

Si on ne sait rien de tout ça, on ne peut pas aider.

Enfin, je ne vois pas trop ce que cette question fait dans ce sous-forum dédié aux imac intel.


----------



## badwayne (26 Août 2009)

Dsl mais le classement n'est vraiment pas mon point fort... :rose:
En tout cas, je peux juste te dire que j'utilise transmission, je télécharge avec des torrents.
Le reste, je ne sais pas.


----------



## da capo (26 Août 2009)

badwayne a dit:


> Dsl mais le classement n'est vraiment pas mon point fort... :rose:
> En tout cas, je peux juste te dire que j'utilise transmission, je télécharge avec des torrents.
> Le reste, je ne sais pas.



Partons du principe que les torrents en question concernent des productions libres de droit.

Le principe du torrent est qu'il est basé sur le partage par n personnes d'une même ressource.

Si n est grand, alors la somme des données envoyées est grande et à la condition que ceux qui partagent ne limitent pas l'envoi (ce qui est prévu dans tous les outils de partage).

Après, d'autres éléments limitant peuvent s'ajouter mais rien ne garantit le débit dans ce type d'échange.


----------



## badwayne (26 Août 2009)

Oui je vois... Tout a l'heure javais un téléchargement a 10kb/s max, la 250kb/s en moyenne. :rateau:


----------



## DarKOrange (28 Août 2009)

Ici on traite les problèmes matériels donc ta question est HS. Merci de faire attention la prochaine fois. Je déplace.


----------

